# Interdigital cyst - home treatment



## Julie Anne (Dec 13, 2021)

Hi, my fur baby has what appears to be an interdigital cyst between her toes on top off a back paw. She is not lame or seemingly bothered by it. I have been bathing in Epsom salts and applying antiseptic ointment, have put a boot on to keep clean for walks. No pus present so don’t think it is infected although wound has opened/burst. Any advice for treatment welcome.


----------

